# Possible Parasites NEED HELP!



## swim1259 (Nov 15, 2009)

A little while ago I noticed a bunch of super small, white, stringy, wormlike things that just hang out then swim by moving in a wave like motion. 

I am very worried. 

I think they are parasites but I don’t know what kind, internal or external, or how to treat it. I know they are not planarians; I studied them in school last year and dealt with live ones. Plus mine are smaller. 

I need help!!! Freakin out here


----------



## jmowbray (Jul 3, 2008)

Tis the season for sick fish.  Sorry I can't help you out, mine are sick to they have dropsy.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are planaria...not parasites..they often show up as a result of overfeeding..some fish even eat them..cut back on the feeding some and they should go away...


----------



## swim1259 (Nov 15, 2009)

k thanks ill try that


----------



## swim1259 (Nov 15, 2009)

will they harm my fish?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nope....not at all.


----------



## swim1259 (Nov 15, 2009)

thats a big relief thanks!


----------

